

Parallelism, Concurrency, and Asynchrony in Perl 6 [video] - bulknews
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpqnNCx7wVY

======
muraiki
I'm really looking forward to watching this talk. I recently wrote a tool that
uses Perl 6's Supplies to monitor directories/files and take various actions
when changes are detected. By using reactive programming with Supplies, the
whole program reads in a declarative way, and chains of actions can easily be
modified and combined. Here's an example:
[https://gist.github.com/muraiki/222814d5928f648be3c1](https://gist.github.com/muraiki/222814d5928f648be3c1)

If you've used the Reactive Extensions library across any of its various
supported languages, Supplies are very similar (and IIRC were inspired by Rx).
It's very powerful and I look forward to using it alongside everything else
Perl 6 brings to the table, both PCA-related (for lack of a shorter term for
Parallelism, Concurrency, and Asynchrony) and otherwise.

------
kbenson
Jnthn's been giving this talk for a while, but my understanding is that he
keeps it updated, and he did recently make some large changes to the language
WRT these features, so tihs may have updated material in it.

Edit: Yes, it's drastically different than the original version he gave a year
ago. Worth watching again if you've already seen it, IMO.

~~~
colomon
He gave it again yesterday here in Olten.

------
ignoramous
The best compare/contrast between Parallelism and Concurrency I've read is by
Yosef K: [http://yosefk.com/blog/parallelism-and-concurrency-need-
diff...](http://yosefk.com/blog/parallelism-and-concurrency-need-different-
tools.html)

Related hackernews discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711232)

